# new member



## AJT22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, ive just moved to Olhos d'Agua and wondered if there was anymore expats in the area. Allison


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



AJT22 said:


> Hi everyone, ive just moved to Olhos d'Agua and wondered if there was anymore expats in the area. Allison


Hi Allison

A warm welcome to the Forum

You will soon find on here and where you are that there are plenty of Expats about. You will find plenty but why not start a post like the link below. Us men have nothing against women. So why not start your own club. If you read the link below you will see we all have a sense of humour. 

Peterfc 666?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/35636-why-not-mens-club.


----------

